# Norwegian Sports Store brand



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

Found this 07-model on our "Craiigslist", lightly used by a XC-skier. Has some headset issues with the beartrap "thingy" on the Easton fork but aside from that it seems to be a great bike.If it had been a "better" brand it would have been 500- 1000$ more than I paid.


----------

